# Hi from a new member



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I just joined this forum, and so far it looks like a great place!
I have two cats, a 12 yr old calico girl named Trixie, and a sweet younger tortie named Sadie. My roommate also has two cats, Aki and Hiro.

You can see pictures of them here!

I look forward to talking about my kitties and making some new friends here!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! Beautiful kitties! It is so adorable how the orange and white one sits up. Looks like a bunny, lol.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome Nell!! 

I love your cat photos, thanks for sharing. I especially like this one:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Nell. I love the torties mix of colors and my cat Sugar sits like a bunny too, except we call her "prairie dog"


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 

Hiro is just so cute when he sits up like that, but the reason he does it so often is rather unfourtunate. He has a mild form of a bone disorder that caused the radius bones in his front legs to stop growing prematurely, which caused his legs to twist in slightly. We can tell that it sometimes causes him discomfort, but overall, he is a sweet happy-go-lucky cat and doesn't seem to let it affect him that much.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums Nell  Your kitties are so cute! The tortie and Hiro. About Hiro's problem; here's another with the same affliction, Radial Dysplasia. Bunny belongs to a lady I know, you can see some pics of the kitty and her "Bunny box", here;
http://www.duilliathdesigns.com/family/bunny/bunnypics.php
Maybe Hiro will like a box like that?


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome.

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Rosalie,
I actually came across a picture of Bunny and her box a while back when I was browsing the web for info on his condition. I have thought about making one for him and I'm glad you've reminded me of it again... I think I'll try it.
I've made some things for the cats to play on and to help him get up into the windows without hurting himself. So far those have worked great. Right now he really loves sitting in the little cat tower and letting his front feet dangle over the edge...


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Nell... those are some great photos 

Please take care of them. Now when I see all these healthy cats, I didn't realize how special they are. My kitty is sick 

Thanks for the pics, they cheered me up


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome Nell to Cat Forum. Your kitties are adorable. 
I did the slide show on them. 
I love the smile on this one!!!*









*My favorite book in grade school was Trixie Beldon. 
I love the name Trixie. *


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone for such a warm welcome  

I get a lot of comments on the picture of Aki "smiling." He likes to sit like that in the middle of the livingroom when he's relaxed. He and his brother are both ex-ferals (we caught them when they were 3 or 4 months old) and he had a tougher time adjusting, so it took quite a while for him to be comfortable like that. Perhaps that is why I really like that photo. He is still very shy, but making lots of progress. His brother, on the other hand, has become quite the lap cat!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome, Nell! :welcome: (maybe that will turn into a welcome sign :lol: . I don't know if there is a code for a welcome sign). I know you'll like the cat forum. Look forward to meeting your kitties. You can also post pictures here on the cat forum. By the way, I like calicos.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome! Your furbabies are so adorable!


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Trixie reminds me of my own Lexie!  


















Welcome!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to a fellow Wisconsinite! Wonderful pics!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Beautiful furrys! welcome


----------

